# Pisa to Calais



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

After much deliberation we have planned the outward route....Calais, Namur, strasbourg, Luzerne,Lake Garda, Venice. we have done this as "Toll Free" as possible. We then intend going to Ravenna. . . to take in a theme park for the kids, then onto Florence and Pisa.

Now I need to call on the expertise of all you experienced MH'ers for an alternative route back to Calais that again is as "Toll Free" as possible

All suggestions will be considered bearing in mind we have a 4 tonne tag axel MH.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Hi

The Italian tolls are not as expensive as the French and so for that journey I would basically go from Pisa, Genoa (sign post shows Genova) then on towards Milano and then back to the Swiss/Italian border at Chiasso. The tolls will be about 35 euro for a tag/three axle vehicle.

Switzerland - you will already have the motorway pass from the outward journey and so retrace your steps to Calais ie, Chiasso, St Gotthard Tunnel, Lucerne, Basle, Mulhouse, then as a slight alternative, head for Epinal, Charmes, Nancy, Metz, Luxembourg, Arlon, Brussels, Ostend, Calais. Toll free right from the French/Swiss border with plenty of overnight opportunies.

Russell


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*tolls*

Suggest you use the toll roads, faster by hours, and when you work out how much diesel you will save by not using the non toll roads,not so expensive after all.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

I am not in agreement about the time factor for non toll roads Calais - Basle or a reverse.

The tolls for a return trip, Calais - Strasbourg - Calais, for a TAG axle is about 240 euro, based on Class 4. I know the toll booth operative MAY charge as a class 2, but a TAG axle motorhome should in theory be class 4.

Toll free Basle to Calais is no more than one hour long in time. The Metz - Calais section is motorway all the way via Luxemourg (cheap diesel - so a further saving) and Belgium.

On certain routes, then yes, toll free may save money but not time.

Russell


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

I totally agree with you Rapide 561. We have followed your suggested route to Italy on many occasions and it is defo the best option, both time-wise and money-wise. We will always follow your advice on routes around that part of the world. Many thanks Rapide 561


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of years ago we set off for the Italian lakes and ended up as far away as Pisa.
The site we used was Campeggio Torre Pendente About 10 minutes walk from the leaning tower, which is visible for miles.
Sat nav co-ordinates are 43.72403/10.383177
Basicaly leave the Autostrada Azurra which follows the coastline, a bit inland.Come off at the first sign for Pisa onto the A12 Watch out for the ladies of ill repute on the right.  
Turn left at the first sign for Camping.
Follow the road Vialledella Cascine until you come to a sign for Camping on the left. If you go under the railway bridge you have gone past.

We went from Pisa to Firenze (Florence) and stayed tat Camping Internazionale Firenze.
A short walk from site there is a bus into Florence. Taxis back are not too expensive. The bus stop is on the oposite side of the road


DIRECTIONS to Camping Internzionale Firenza

From Florence, take the SS2 ( for Siena) turn right after Certosa. From exit Firenze/Certosa of the motorway ( Autostrada del Sole) travel direction Florence and take the first turn on the left after the Locality Bottai

Bus stop (Nr. 37 & 68) to the city center of Florence, is at 500 m from camp site entrance.
Good road connection also to Siena, San Gimignano, Volterra and Chianti-wineyard area.

Sat Nav 43.723839/11.221075

I think the sat nav co ordinates are in metric.

Dave p


----------

